# Vinyl Pressing



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

I am trying to cut my own letters just out of a vinyl yard that someone gave me and i was wondering how long i should press it for and at what temperature i am just practing around with it but it wont stick on my shirt he said it might be too old...does anyone have any suggestions on possibly what i could do


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

Each vinyl requires a little different process. Start with a temp around 315 and press for 15 to 20 seconds with medium pressure. peel cold. You will have to play around with this until you get the results you are looking for. 

Also keep in mind that a lot of vinyl products aren't designed to affix to fabrics.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Different vinyls have different settings. so hard to say

Try this:
Preheat garment 4 seconds at 330 degrees.
Press at 330 for 8 seconds medium pressure
Peel cold


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Does the vinyl have a tacky carrier sheet?


----------



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

Im not sure it has a sticky back though...i think the vinyl might just be too old to use


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

this might be a crazy question but are you sure it is vinyl for clothing and not sign vinyl ? there are so many diff types out there that require different stuff you may never get it right without knowing what you have.


----------

